# Carl Hester and Uthopia Arena Video



## Doris'Dad (11 August 2012)

Hi guys, another video I wanted to share that I took on Thursday of Carl and Uti. Hope you like it.

http://youtu.be/c-6dxKBVHp0


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 August 2012)

Doris'Dad said:



			Hi guys, another video I wanted to share that I took on Thursday of Carl and Uti. Hope you like it.

http://youtu.be/c-6dxKBVHp0

Click to expand...

You gert big lurker you! Fancy seeing you around these parts


----------



## Doris'Dad (11 August 2012)

lol Beth, not a luker; an occassional visiter. How are you and yours?


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 August 2012)

Doris'Dad said:



			lol Beth, not a luker; an occassional visiter. How are you and yours?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I only visit occasionally too these days, too busy to spend the time on here I used to!

Yeah we're good thanks. Hope the same can be said of you and DC


----------



## M_G (11 August 2012)

Doris'Dad said:



			Hi guys, another video I wanted to share that I took on Thursday of Carl and Uti. Hope you like it.

http://youtu.be/c-6dxKBVHp0

Click to expand...

My word fancy seeing you here  hope you are well


----------



## Doris'Dad (11 August 2012)

sleepingdragon10 said:



			Haha, I only visit occasionally too these days, too busy to spend the time on here I used to!

Yeah we're good thanks. Hope the same can be said of you and DC 

Click to expand...

We are both good thankyou. Missing the Orange Hairy One though.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 August 2012)

Doris'Dad said:



			We are both good thankyou. Missing the Orange Hairy One though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm sure you are. Was sorry to read that you lost her  x


----------



## Doris'Dad (11 August 2012)

M_G said:



			My word fancy seeing you here  hope you are well
		
Click to expand...

And you! Is this a window between bans for you? 

I'm good thanks, how about you?


----------

